# Epson VS. Ricoh



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello All!

I have got to make a decision on what printer to buy. I was leaning towards the Epson 1100 but my rep at Conde said to go Ricoh??? I have got to make a decision ASAP. Kind of scared to go Ricoh with all of the negative feedback I have seen recently.

TIA!


----------



## Tshirtguy432 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello, just wanted to put in my 2 cents! I bought the ric from Conde but I wish I would have bought the epson 4880 so I could use either sublimation or regular ink. I also have the have the epson 1100 and I use it to print transfers and it works great for that purpose.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Your lowest ink cost for Sawgrass inks will be to buy Artainium bulk ink direct from Sawgrass. The workforce 1100 is a great dyesub printer and goes all the way to 13" x 19". Have a look:

ArTainium - ArTainium UV+ for the Epson WorkForce 1100 System

When comparing printers and inks be SURE to calculate the cost per milliliter to get apples-to-apples comparisons.

-James


----------



## jcano1989 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am also interested in this Epson 1100...what kind of paper or film can be used with this printer? what paper or film can I use on this printer to print out my artwork to burn on the screen... currently we go to FedEx office to blow up the artwork and print on transparencies.


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

had richo gx 7000 and it sucked. broke down right after the warrenty and now it is only a paper weigth. got the epson 1100 with the cobra inks and works great. just need to print every few days if you don't use it much so it does not clog up. for the price, it is well worth it. for about $300.00 to $400.00 for everything and if does break down, the investment was not great and hope to have had it back. just my opnion


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

In any purchase (not just in this job/industry) I am wary of a seller/dealer pushing one product/brand onto me. Do they have a vested interest/ulterior motive, or do they make more profit/commission selling you one brand/product over another.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sherr717 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have got to make a decision on what printer to buy. I was leaning towards the Epson 1100 but my rep at Conde said to go Ricoh??? I have got to make a decision ASAP. Kind of scared to go Ricoh with all of the negative feedback I have seen recently.
> 
> TIA!


Compare the number of dead Ricohs to the number of complaints on the WF1100 here, it should be a no brainer.

I hate to state the obvious but how much markup do you think the Sawgrass dealers get on a $129 printer vs. a $1200 printer?

I have had a WF1100 2 1/2 years trouble free now.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

With an Epson printer you can go out and buy a printer off the shelf, source you own CISS or refillable cartridges and source your own inks. With a Ricoh you are stuck with Sawgrass' own ink cartridges.


----------



## Saffron (Feb 16, 2012)

Am based in UK - have used an Epson 1400 which is rubbish. Dye sub inks always getting blocked - spend more time flushing the system and actually in production! Looking to trash the Epson and have been recommended a Ricoh GXE3300N - anybody got any views on this ?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

What inks are you putting in the 1400?
Are you sure the problem is with the heads/nozzles blocking or the CISS?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Saffron said:


> Am based in UK - have used an Epson 1400 which is rubbish. Dye sub inks always getting blocked - spend more time flushing the system and actually in production! Looking to trash the Epson and have been recommended a Ricoh GXE3300N - anybody got any views on this ?


There are many recent postings here on the Ricoh's, the SG sub inks are damaging them and rendering them useless, and no one is repairing them.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

My vote Epson WF1100, I'll buy all I can see. refillable carts too. again just sayin, uncletee.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, this is a no-brainer. Epson 1100 seem to be more trouble-free than the Ricoh.


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

I use a Epson 9600 with Sawgrass SubLim inks


----------

